# Pearson 2009



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> new bows coming out , new finish, and new cams, shot the bow and loved it, great wall and a smooth draw cycle. Richard has done a great job. every one who drew it back, the word was "thats insane". Cant wait til i get one left handed.


Southpaw here too. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

*OK I am excited*

Pearson and PSE have always been my favorites........would love to see them back in the game in a significant way.
Pics .........


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

If they feel that good to some south paws I can not wait. Thanks for all the good info.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*pearson*

I caint wait to give it a whirl


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

PICS!!!!:wav:Need some pics1Been trying to hold off buying a TX-4 or a left over Stealth from Monofletch to see what new is coming out.Some pics and or specs might make it a little easier.:help:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> new bows coming out , new finish, and new cams, shot the bow and loved it, great wall and a smooth draw cycle. Richard has done a great job. every one who drew it back, the word was "thats insane". Cant wait til i get one left handed.


Whats the release dates for official pictures?


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Let's just say that the Mathews shooters had the same look on their face as the Pearson shooters. I have never shot a bow as smooth and as quiet as this bow. It's unbelievable!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

MitchFolsom said:


> Let's just say that the Mathews shooters had the same look on their face as the Pearson shooters. I have never shot a bow as smooth and as quiet as this bow. It's unbelievable!


You are talking about the 2009 models, right? Binary?


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> new bows coming out , new finish, and new cams, shot the bow and loved it, great wall and a smooth draw cycle. Richard has done a great job. every one who drew it back, the word was "thats insane". Cant wait til i get one left handed.


Shot *the Bow*? What Bow?


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Xiisign said:


> Shot *the Bow*? What Bow?


:lol: Its a code word. :lol:


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

archery ham said:


> You are talking about the 2009 models, right? Binary?


Yes.

You know, the bow. The world will find out very soon that Pearson is not playing around.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

The bow is just awesome!

I talked to john here and there...I was shooting my Z-32 and "The bow" is all that and a truck load of tack driving!!!

I was standing back behind a guy in a hoyt shirt......he shot the bow..I asked hows it feel...he said and I quote "I found me a new bow"!


----------



## Pearsonwonder (Apr 30, 2008)

The bow was a TX-4 with the binary cams. There was also 2 Z-34s with the binary cams there also. Everyone who shoot them loved them. I'm just waiting for them to hit the market. Because I'll own one.


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

Let me check my spelling....... How Many "E"s are in ..SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET
?????


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

who's design on the cam's


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

RT1 said:


> who's design on the cam's


 MR> Richard Batdorf! and thet R "SWEEEEEEEEEET":wink:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Pearsonwonder said:


> The bow was a TX-4 with the binary cams. There was also 2 Z-34s with the binary cams there also. Everyone who shoot them loved them. I'm just waiting for them to hit the market. Because I'll own one.


:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bianary4evr84 said:


> MR> Richard Batdorf! and thet R "SWEEEEEEEEEET":wink:


who is that? Did he come from another company?


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

RT1 said:


> who is that? Did he come from another company?


Yes he did and Pearson picked him up SMART move for PEARSON!:darkbeer::RockOn:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> new bows coming out , new finish, and new cams,



What "camo" will the 09's have ???





c'mon Richard how 'bout a teaser PIC or 2 - at least :darkbeer:


.........................................................................................................................................


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

tiner64 said:


> What "camo" will the 09's have ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen them and touch them. They are in Realtree APG.
nana, nana boo, boo.

You will be impressed.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone know if binary cams be added to current 2008 TX-4?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We had them at my cabin at the ASA ...great showing an discussion with Carolyn, John, and Richard. Showed and told of of the whats to come. 
Pearson; Listens to it's shooters and look for even greater things to come.

Im glad all those that came..
and saw the all NEW stuff. 

Lefty here too.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

archery ham said:


> Anyone know if binary cams be added to current 2008 TX-4?


the cams will be on the TX-4 and Z Bows so..I bet they work


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MOHAChase said:


> the cams will be on the TX-4 and Z Bows so..I bet they work


The cams will work.....also the limbs are going to be the same ....so if you have 60lbs and have the solo cam....swap to a dual track cam....same limb deflection is going to be used.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Doubt they would work. Binary cams require a much stiffer limb. You would lose a lot of draw weight. In addition the stress they put on the limb tips is intense. I dont think the limbs would hold.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

grouse said:


> Doubt they would work. Binary cams require a much stiffer limb. You would lose a lot of draw weight. In addition the stress they put on the limb tips is intense. I dont think the limbs would hold.


The limb tips are reinforced the ETI the only limb tip to be reinforced btw. They sure worked when we saw them at the ASA shoot.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Let me rephrase, I don't think retrofitting the cams would be possible without a limb change as well.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

The only drawback is the binary on these bows, someone else filed for patent on it before Richard...


----------



## MitchFolsom (Jan 11, 2006)

Archery-Addiction said:


> The only drawback is the binary on these bows, someone else filed for patent on it before Richard...


Not to stir a hornets nest but, I'm not too sure I can agree with you on that one.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*addiction, its fine*

its all in the works, and all parties will resolve any problems, its not that big a deal , all we need to do as shooters is just enjoy the bows and not get caught up in things we dont have control over. all this is under control. lets get ready for soem great 09 bows.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Archery-Addiction said:


> The only drawback is the binary on these bows, someone else filed for patent on it before Richard...


I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*this being discussed and know one here..............*

knows, but one person and the Patent office, regardless, this situation will be handled very quickly I am sure. its not final til to Utility patent has been filed, which what i was told will be in 2 weeks.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

archery ham said:


> I find that hard to believe.


Believe it bro...
I hope everything gets worked out, and the right person gets credit...whoever that may be...


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Funny thing about patents in this industry, it would be real easy to improve the cam system with a couple of tweaks, file a new patent and obliterate the old one. I find it hard to believe anyone would even want a patent and pay the millions to enforce it.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*i agree 110%*

i mean really, it dont take much to tweak a cam, i mean ther eis only so much they can do , but improve draw curves


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> i mean really, it dont take much to tweak a cam, i mean ther eis only so much they can do , but improve draw curves


Changing draw curves is one thing, but going from three tracks to two is another.


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*really i dont care*

i mean lets just get bows in hand and shoot them, who cares who patents what,i mean whats that really mean, whos gonna ride around and police patents, and spend millions in court?


----------



## zabby (Sep 20, 2007)

*should care*

its not all out yet,i bet the real inventor has yet to notify richard or kevin,
i can tell you who cares about the patents, the inventor cares, and im sure any inventor out there will enforce a patent, else why would you bother to apply for a patent, no offence meant, just stating my opinon:wink:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Seems to me Richard worked awful hard for somebody else to patent his stuff


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*zabby, once again*

you know not what you speak, i have seen the drawings and i knwo exactly when they were drawn and designed, lets not really go there ok. i can tell more abo tu this but i dont think AT is where it needs to be , this belongs to be desided very very soon by the patent office, i tell you why people patent stuff, to make a statement, do you knwo how many patents are being used by others, that nothing is beign doen about?
zabby do enlighten us as to who has designed the cam in question? you might wanan see the actual cams b4 you make your statements.LOL IMO, some folks dont know when to talk and not, only reason i do is i have both provisonal numbers dates filed, and drawings, so i do see who is who and what cam is what cam. this will be desided by the the people who filed patents and no one else other than the patent office.
on another note, why do you coem on here on a pearson thread and worry about it, i mean arent you with bowzone? or was you with them.hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. either way, unless you knwo any facts of the patents in question, your opinions are like......., we all have them.LOL keep shootign folks lets just get huntign season started. yeahhhhhhhhhhh. and GO PEARSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Pearsonguy305 said:


> i mean lets just get bows in hand and shoot them, who cares who patents what,i mean whats that really mean, whos gonna ride around and police patents, and spend millions in court?


A side note about patents: I read a sad article about the man who invented the intermittent wipers. It was in a Machine Tool journal a few months back. Sad story.


Bump for Pearson....


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*anyways getting back to the good stuff*

Pearson is on the move and it will be sweet to have some great bows. I shot a very good bow at the asa classic , the z34 is a awesome bow, and i tell you the spoiler angle is a shooting little machine itself. and its so so close to hunting season, Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearsongal305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*well ok now*

Can anyone tell we are ready to go hunting??? I wish that we had the Deliverance...one day soon though! Keep your eyes open, this one is gonna be hot!!!! In the meantime, I will just shoot my Spoiler...it is good to me for sure....and practicec some judging!!! lol


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anything new Richard! whats going on. I know loys of archery lovers would like some new news on the BOW and cams!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*yeah whats the news*

sure arent hearing whats going on. lets see its sept, and its gettign closer to ATA show, and new bows will be coming soon, so whats the news.Are you still at Pearson, and making that hot bow?


----------



## zabby (Sep 20, 2007)

#49 Today, 04:09 PM 
Pearsonguy305 
Registered User Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Georgia
Posts: 98 

yeah whats the news 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

sure arent hearing whats going on. lets see its sept, and its gettign closer to ATA show, and new bows will be coming soon, so whats the news.Are you still at Pearson, and making that hot bow? 
__________________
Pearson Prostaff
Grim Reaper Prostaff
Winner Choice Staff shooter
Southern Woods and Waters Prostaff
Victory Arrows 

ken your constant hero worshoping is making me sick at my stomach


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Good old sue happy darton. UGHHH one of the reason ill never shoot a darton:wink: . Anyway sounds good i will definatly shoot this bow and find out for myself!


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

You know what it means:wink:


----------



## Pearsonguy305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*zabby, you know what*

you are a real piece of work, and i could say a pile of something else, I cant believe that let such folks like you live in bama. i mean u must really liek me to keep worrying what i am doing, that you have to read every post i make.

and yes im still at Pearson and i will be for some time.Right now im helping a little boy with leukima do what he as always wanted to do, shoot a bow, which Pearson generously donated to this little guy, its so cool when folks step up and do the right thing.Pearson is in deed a step above the rest.No matter what bow they build are who builds it , The Pearson Family is always strong.
Zabby do us all a favor and go get a real life and let others be. have fun later sport!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

I have my TX -4 back and I have new chrono speeds:

29" draw @ 70 #

375 grain @ 300 FPS (Maxima 350)
424 grain @ 286 FPS (Victory V1 Vforce)

:banana: :RockOn:


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## tgridley (Sep 28, 2005)

fastpassthrough said:


> Ttt



Is fastpassthrough the same Richard that was at HCA?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

tgridley said:


> Is fastpassthrough the same Richard that was at HCA?



Yes !


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

Archery Ham that seems kinda slow doesn't it? I thought the TX-4 with the R2 cams was supposes to be 361? At least that's what it says on Select Archery's sight. My GT-500 is shooting 10 fps faster than your TX-4 with same setup and arrow weight. I was looking into trying a Pearson but not if the speeds aren't as advertised...


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

blmarlin said:


> Archery Ham that seems kinda slow doesn't it? I thought the TX-4 with the R2 cams was supposes to be 361? At least that's what it says on Select Archery's sight. My GT-500 is shooting 10 fps faster than your TX-4 with same setup and arrow weight. I was looking into trying a Pearson but not if the speeds aren't as advertised...


He's talking about the single cam version...hope to have the R2B2 system to him asap or faster!!!!


----------



## selectarchery (Oct 12, 2002)

blmarlin said:


> Archery Ham that seems kinda slow doesn't it? I thought the TX-4 with the R2 cams was supposes to be 361? At least that's what it says on Select Archery's sight. My GT-500 is shooting 10 fps faster than your TX-4 with same setup and arrow weight. I was looking into trying a Pearson but not if the speeds aren't as advertised...


I actually have a GT-500 and Z-34 at 28" here at the shop...the Z-34 R2B2 cam was faster...and the new TX-4 with R2B2 cams is at least 13-15 fps faster than the Z-34 at 28"!!!!

Jim


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

What is the deal with all you people talking about the Pearson bows not hitting there advertised speeds. I owned a X-Force, if I told everyone that my bow was shooting 368 fps but PSE published and IBO of 350, if everybody thought there bow was going to shoot what I said my bow was shooting instead of what PSE publishes then they would be idiots. Pearson started publishing out of the box speeds several years ago and actually marketed there bows that way for a while. Therefore your new Pearson bow will shoot what is published on the Pearson website and catalogue. Not on somebodies website. The great thing about Pearson's IBO speed is that you aren't going to be dissappointed when you hit it right out of the box, but you might be pleasently surprised when the chrono goes higher and higher. Therefore the advertised speed is TX-4 342 IBO with R2B2 cam!


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Thank you!!*



2cold1 said:


> What is the deal with all you people talking about the Pearson bows not hitting there advertised speeds. I owned a X-Force, if I told everyone that my bow was shooting 368 fps but PSE published and IBO of 350, if everybody thought there bow was going to shoot what I said my bow was shooting instead of what PSE publishes then they would be idiots. Pearson started publishing out of the box speeds several years ago and actually marketed there bows that way for a while. Therefore your new Pearson bow will shoot what is published on the Pearson website and catalogue. Not on somebodies website. The great thing about Pearson's IBO speed is that you aren't going to be dissappointed when you hit it right out of the box, but you might be pleasently surprised when the chrono goes higher and higher. Therefore the advertised speed is TX-4 342 IBO with R2B2 cam!


Thank you well said:thumbs_up


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

blmarlin said:


> Archery Ham that seems kinda slow doesn't it? I thought the TX-4 with the R2 cams was supposes to be 361? At least that's what it says on Select Archery's sight. My GT-500 is shooting 10 fps faster than your TX-4 with same setup and arrow weight. I was looking into trying a Pearson but not if the speeds aren't as advertised...


Thats the speed of the Z7 cam that I am getting. 

The date of that post was Sept. The new cams are just now available. (Dec.)


----------

